# van insurance



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

can anyone advise what typical any driver insurance should be on a Mercedes Luton type van. I feel my business partner is up to something, as he is claiming its £2500.00 per year.
I think he's covering other vehicles as well, as that seems high....or is it high ?

Any ideas please


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Why don't you ring an insurance company & get a quote on a van of that type covering business use, or even go on a price comparison website like compare the market/money supermarket and run the details through?

Should give you a ball park idea


----------

